# Rabbitry Name? Help! :)



## hopefulmee (Sep 25, 2011)

I would love any help I can get with naming my rabbitry! We are working on getting all registered with ARBA and I would love to have a name that sticks with people but isnt too cheesy. I have Angora's and live on a farm right now but will be moving to a more suburban area shortly if that helps you think of names lol  

I would really appreciate ANY ideas at all! 

Thank you thank you thank you!


----------



## Stone_family3 (Sep 25, 2011)

The Urban Angora Rabbitry


----------



## mistyjr (Sep 25, 2011)

Do you want to do any more breeds or just the Angora's?


----------



## hopefulmee (Sep 25, 2011)

I think I may eventually do more than just angoras so I think I would like a name without angora's in it...


----------



## mistyjr (Sep 25, 2011)

I would also go on the arba website and when you picked out an name, check out the rabbitry section on arba and see if its not taken!


----------



## MILU (Sep 26, 2011)

This might be too silly, but I think people wouldn't forget something like "hot buns" or a name that has a pun in it. I'm not too good on them, as English isn't my 1st language, but I think it could a good idea to have a different/funny name. People wouldn't forget and they would talk about it... :biggrin:


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Sep 26, 2011)

The rabbitry list on the ARBA website has been down for a long time. I'm not sure when it will be back up again, either. 

The thing to do is pick 2 or 3 names you REALLY like, and wouldn't mind having either, that way if your top choice doesn't get picked -because it's already registered or close to another rabbitry's name- then your second/third choice will be the next to consider. 

You could look at current rabbitries and gather ideas from their names, perhaps? A lot of people use something in their surroundings to include in their name. 

An idea I gathered from your name here, if you were just going to stick with Angora's, you could have done something like Hopeful Angoras Rabbitry. So maybe that could give you some idea's? =)

Emily


----------



## CCWelch (Sep 28, 2011)

This one is "cheesy" but cute...."Ears To You Rabbitry"
or "Beautiful Fur Rabbitry" or how about "See our Buns Rabbitry"?


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Sep 28, 2011)

Oh... I LOVE Ears to You.

That's so cute, and I'm a ginormous fan of puns.


----------



## CCWelch (Sep 28, 2011)

We just used our last name for our rabbitry and had a cool logo made for it. One ear is up and the other slightly down because we raise New Zealands, Satins, English Spots and French Lops.


----------



## missmerlin2010 (Sep 28, 2011)

Aww! cute logo! Good luck finding a rabbitry name! There are so many to choose from!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Sep 29, 2011)

*CCWelch wrote: *


> We just used our last name for our rabbitry and had a cool logo made for it. One ear is up and the other slightly down because we raise New Zealands, Satins, English Spots and French Lops.



Your logo is AWESOME! :biggrin:

Emily


----------



## mistyjr (Sep 29, 2011)

my rabbitry name is... Evie's Tulips Rabbitry

Evie is my daughter's name that when she was born she almost died at birth, And had a lot of problems when she was an infant, And I love flowers. And when naming my bunnies, I picked flower names for them!


----------

